# How long should you keep rollers before letting them fly?



## Eleftharios

My daughter just got her first pigeons. They are supposed to be Birmingham rollers. They were given to her as adult birds, that have flown at their of loft of origin. They are supposed to be a hen and a cock, and so far they seem to be. My question is how long should you hold them before turning them out. Also should she turn one out at a time? Need she wait until they pair up and nest? Please give me some advice here.


----------



## kswaterfowl

I would wait at least a month. I've turned birds loose after 2 weeks with mixed results. You can put them out in a cage after the first week if they can't fly around. Or I've even had decent results by taking vet-wrap purchased at TSC and wrapping it around the flight feathers of one of the wings. (Its nice because it only sticks to itself and doesn't leave residue on the feathers. If you are turning them out with one wing taped you have to protect them from predators though.) I have a kit of flyers right now that I let out into a "sun porch" cage where they can come in and out as they like, but I've lost two to hawks already so I am not letting them out at all at the moment.


----------



## Eleftharios

Thank you "Kswaterfowl". I had thought about both of the things that you suggested, the tape on the wings and the small cage trick. I think they are both great ideas. I think the most critical factor here is the fact that these birds are the only birds she has and it is not like she is introducing them to an established flock that already has things figured out. I also thought that maybe she should wait 'till the birds get a nest going as well.


----------



## pigeonraiser

Thats good advice the other gentleman give you I would say at least a month.Dont know how the weather is in oregon but come oct. I dont fly anymore till spring here in ohio theres to many hawks.Good luck with your new family of feathered friends.


----------



## Whytpigeon

Eleftharios said:


> My daughter just got her first pigeons. They are supposed to be Birmingham rollers. They were given to her as adult birds, that have flown at their of loft of origin. They are supposed to be a hen and a cock, and so far they seem to be. My question is how long should you hold them before turning them out. Also should she turn one out at a time? Need she wait until they pair up and nest? Please give me some advice here.


I can't even image handicapping a pigeon so a hawk can just come and have an easy meal because a person is in a hurry. If you put the pigeons first you will have an easier time of it. Pigeons do not 
Like change and it can take weeks before they feel safe in their new loft and time to start thinking of it as home, just as if you had to move suddenly, there is an adjustment period. In my experience new pigeons seem to relax and be more at home in the loft after a few months. Why risk loosing your bird right off the bat. 

Last but not least, if you do have a hawk or other bird of prey see just only two birds they can become none in no time. It is safer to fly a flock of birds rather than just a few. But anytime pigeons are loft flying there is a risk, esp with rollers they are not quite as savvy as homing pigeons.


----------



## tim85851

from what I was told by other fanciers, you should let them pair off, give them a little time together (maybe like two weeks). 
During this time you should be rationing their food so they know you are their source of food. 
Then let the male fly first - alone (or with other males), let him out until he comes back. The reason for this is the male will seldom leave his mate. I would let the male out a couple times, repeating the process - then try with both.
Good luck!


----------



## indigobob

Eleftharios said:


> My daughter just got her first pigeons. They are supposed to be Birmingham rollers. They were given to her as adult birds, that have flown at their of loft of origin. They are supposed to be a hen and a cock, and so far they seem to be. My question is how long should you hold them before turning them out. Also should she turn one out at a time? Need she wait until they pair up and nest? Please give me some advice here.


Hello Eleftharios,

If I had only one pair of adult rollers I would not even consider flying them! If you attempt to break them and lose one of the birds, you will then have to source another mate for your remaining bird; the same would apply if you attempt to break one of the birds while it is sitting eggs or young - then you may also lose those! 
I would breed a couple of rounds of youngsters, get them trained to your loft and then try and fly the adults. You can use your trained youngsters to train their parents.


----------



## Joog

indigobob said:


> Hello Eleftharios,
> 
> If I had only one pair of adult rollers I would not even consider flying them! If you attempt to break them and lose one of the birds, you will then have to source another mate for your remaining bird; the same would apply if you attempt to break one of the birds while it is sitting eggs or young - then you may also lose those!
> I would breed a couple of rounds of youngsters, get them trained to your loft and then try and fly the adults. You can use your trained youngsters to train their parents.


This is how i would do it..... 

You have no guarantees when your pigions have jongsters they wil come home. 

I have experienced often enough that pigeons with young, do not come back home after release. 

With tape I've had good results also, with tape they can not fly, i have never suffered from birds of prey while my pigions are walking in my garden....


----------



## Eleftharios

Thanks once again for all advise given here. However the one cold truth that I do know is that any time you turn your birds out, regardless of everything you do, you run the risk of loosing them.


----------



## 2Feathers

Your post is a good question for a new young fancier of the Birmingham Roller.
I'll tell you about a fella last year who I sold and gave several pair to. He couldn't wait to see them perform so he started flying the cocks and hens separately. He lost all the cock birds in one fell swoop, bummer indeed! I spent allot of time and effort coaching him to be patient and fly the youngbirds as he raised them along. You need to in my opinion find several more pair, breed a bunch of youngsters and settle them as you wean them at 25 to 30 days old. Lock them up in the fall after the hawks show up and be patient. If you and your daughter want to see some rollers fly right away and learn as you go the best way is to arrange visits to established kit flyers in your area. You'll find they are more than willing to share their expertise and even birds. Enjoy the show.


----------



## Wolvesry

indigobob said:


> Hello Eleftharios,
> 
> If I had only one pair of adult rollers I would not even consider flying them! If you attempt to break them and lose one of the birds, you will then have to source another mate for your remaining bird; the same would apply if you attempt to break one of the birds while it is sitting eggs or young - then you may also lose those!
> I would breed a couple of rounds of youngsters, get them trained to your loft and then try and fly the adults. You can use your trained youngsters to train their parents.


my female's mate was intentionally hit by a car. I am angry, and his baby is depressed, and so is his mate. he left 1 adult baby, and 1 bigger than baby baby. so I got some more pigeons for them, capuchins and rollers, and hope they get better.


----------

